# Word 2007 - Grafik in Kopfzeile



## GenVaughn (23. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit,
 ich möchte in ein Word2007-Dokument eine Grafik, genauer gesagt, ein Logo, in die Kopfzeile einfügen. Das Einfügen klappt zwar, aber das Logo ist immer linksbündig. Läßt sich das irgendwie ändern ? Ich hätte es lieber rechtsbündig. 
 Welches Format ist eurer Meinung nach sinnvoll ? Das Logo ist nur ein Schriftzug mit Effekt. Als jpeg geht die Transparenz verloren, und ich bin nicht sicher, ob man den dann entstehenden weißen Hintergrund beim Ausdrucken sieht. 

 Danke, mfG
 Vaughn


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2009)

also, an sich musst du nur auf die grafik klicken, dann hast du oben rechts im menü "position", vlt. mussst du zusätzlich noch was mit "textumbruch" und dann "passend" machen

 wegen weiß: wenn es ein 100%iges weiß ist, wird einfach nix gedruckt. weiß gibt es ja nicht als druckfarbe. wenn es ein leicht cremiges weiß ist, oder vlt 5% grauoder so, wird es halt auch so ganz leicht in der farbe mitgedruckt.


----------

